

Testing a $35 Firefox OS phone–how bad could it be? - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/10/testing-a-35-firefox-os-phone-how-bad-could-it-be/

======
danielki
Did I miss the part where they reviewed the actual phone features - call
quality, address book, text messaging, etc - or did Ars forget that they were
actually reviewing a smart _phone_?

------
andrewflnr
Would a newer FxOs perform better? I imagine the keyboard would be better, at
least.

